# Staple gun recommendations



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

I install lots of insulation, I run string over the face of studs/trusses to hold it in place, so I need a staple gun capable of sinking staples flush/flushish into timber. I had been getting a good run out of rapid staple guns, but the last few have been crap (I've broken 2 this year with minimal use).

Looking to switch brands, not opposed to battery powered. Just want something that will last.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

i always liked my dewalt hand stapler, pricey though! but i think the cheap stapples could be my biggest problem. they should have teeth instead of flat bottom. let us know what you decide on!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been using a Bostich T5 for years. Mine broke last year after 10years of hard work. So I kept searching ebay for a second hand one as the model I have has been discontinued. I got this one at a great price, and I should be right for another 10 years. :thumbsup:
So keep an eye on ebay, more often than not the old ones are better. Btw the staples are still readily available as they still use them in the current model.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

There is one on ebay at the moment, looks like new and has a box of staples with it. :thumbsup: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bostich-...681584?hash=item25ba0506f0:g:IIwAAOSw14xWQFYC


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations guys. Typically, it fixed itself when I took it in to try get a warranty claim. It made me look like a fool, but at least it's fixed I guess. Hopefully I can get my hands on an electric one to test out before this one dies, if not I'll probably get an old bostich as recommended.


----------

